# How Do You Keep Leg Warmers From Slipping Down?



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have Sugoi warmers with a silicon strip. They stay in place.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I have tried a couple of brands of leg warmers and they drive me crazy slipping down from beneath the legs of my bib shorts. One pair has an inner gripper strip of what appears tp be silicone up top but that doesn't seem to help. Thinking I might be buying them too big, I borrowed a pair from a friend that bordered on being too tight for comfort and they too slipped down every few miles. A tighter fit of the legs of my bib shorts might help but if they were any tighter they would be uncomfortable. I actually prefer to wear tights over my shorts but they are not as easy to take off and stow in a back pocket of my vest or jersey. Anyone out there tried a particular brand of leg warmer that stays put rather than sliding down?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Thumb tacks


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nail gun.

What I do is pretty basic but works for me. Warmers go under the short legs, hiked up pretty high, and the warmers pulled up high enough around the knees so that portion is pulling down on the top portion.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

ride more - leg warmers should be the only thing that is not made too big for a cyclist! Ideally, you have leg warmers that are a bit on the tight side over things and arm warmers that require a safety pin to make smaller...


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have some Castelli leg warmers that stay up well. They have grippers and are long enough to come up quite high under the lower edge of my shorts (maybe 3 -4 inches of overlap). Maybe the ones you've tried are too short?

BTW I have skinny legs so girth isn't working in my favor.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Shave your legs.....lol
However, my team race kit has grippers on the bibs, so between the knee warmers grippers and the bibs, mine usually hold in place good. Also, if they slide too much, maybe you need to go the next size down too.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't buy those %&$ *#%$ things. If it is too cold put on tights over your shorts. For most people those things don't work, on any ride I go on I always see somebody's leg warmers that have slipped down. Just buy tights and no more slipping leg warmers.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

siclmn said:


> ...For most people those things don't work, on any ride I go on I always see somebody's leg warmers that have slipped down. Just buy tights and no more slipping leg warmers.


Really? I have Pearl Izumi and Specialized ones with a rubber gripper, and some Assos ones without the strip. And I've never had any problems with any of them slipping down. I couldn't live without knee and leg warmers...


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

i started putting my leg warmers under my shorts, and now they stay up better. My Pearl Izumi thermal leg warmers kept slipping down when I put them over the shorts.

I,too, have about 4" or more of overlap in shorts and leg warmers.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use Performance leg warmers & have had no problem with them slipping. Their arm warmers are good, too.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Garter belt!


----------



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

My Capo knee warmers go under my shorts/bibs and my knee is centered in the middle of the warmer. They don't slip.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Put on Leg Warmers then put on shorts or bib shorts! The short legs go over the Warmers, thus keeping them from sliding down..


----------



## ilove2run (Oct 4, 2011)

...ok


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I always ride with them under my shorts also. The tights are a better idea since the cold really blows right through the front of most shorts...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Toothpicks. And hey, even some of my bib shorts droop down.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Assos. Great stuff, best stuff on the market if you ask some people


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup, warmers go under bib shorts for me with no slippage. I use DHB knee warmers and they are quite long enough to allow 3-4" under the shorts while still providing plenty of knee and calf coverage.

I do need a safety pin to keep my arm warmers up though.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Superglue. No slippage. None


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the Specialized ones - never had a problem.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

There is some double sided tape available that women use to reduce the chances of a "wardrobe malfunction". That'd probably work...tho as I and others have said earlier, decent leg warmers that fit properly will generally stay up when worn properly. The shape and relative corpulence of one's legs certainly may be a factor. 

I wear long tights if the entire ride is going to be cold, but often on morning rides more than an hour or two it warms up that being able to take the leg/arm warmers off is an advantage. Similarly, on some rides I carry leg/arm warmers in my jersey pocket to put on if I'm expected the conditions to get significantly colder.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Buy the right size. Your legs aren't as big as you think they are, obviously.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mailmover said:


> Put on Leg Warmers then put on shorts or bib shorts! The short legs go over the Warmers, thus keeping them from sliding down..


THIS is the correct way to wear them -- UNDER the legs of the shorts but over any thights you wear. In Minnesota you learn to layer up in winter.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

They go under your shorts and most brands should sit just below the crotch area. I have Hincappie which have silicon on the inside and outside of the thigh opening. This helps to keep them in place, and I have never had slippage.


----------



## Radman64 (Sep 8, 2011)

Never had a problem with my leg warmers , Always under the shorts. It's the arm warmers , always slipping down, i have skinny arms , so i don't wear them.


----------



## fatguy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

velcro.....but dont shave.....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

By buying size S/M. I'm over 6 feet tall...


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm about 6'3" and wear a pair of Rapha leg warmers in size L. I've only owned them for about a month, but I haven't had a single issue with them slipping and they're fantastically comfortable. I'd strongly recommend them if you don't mind paying a bit of a premium for the Rapha gear.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

siclmn said:


> Don't buy those %&$ *#%$ things. If it is too cold put on tights over your shorts. For most people those things don't work, on any ride I go on I always see somebody's leg warmers that have slipped down. Just buy tights and no more slipping leg warmers.


and what if it is 40F at the start of the ride at 70F an hour or two later?


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

If they're sliding down they're too big or not being worn right. If you're wearing them under your shorts (and of proper distance up the leg under the shorts) they'll only be falling down because:

A) Your shorts are too loose (they'll slip quickly)
B) Your leg warmers are too lose (they'll take longer to slip)
C) A combination of both (congratulations on the ankle socks)

Based on your comments about shorts being too tight for comfort, etc. I'm guessing your shorts are too loose around the thigh.

Brand is unlikely to be the problem in this case.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

These will keep those "special" areas warmer.

Hostel Shoppe Recumbents - the world's largest source for recumbent information, bicycles, trikes and accessories.
Hostel Shoppe Recumbents - the world's largest source for recumbent information, bicycles, trikes and accessories.
Hostel Shoppe Recumbents - the world's largest source for recumbent information, bicycles, trikes and accessories.
Hostel Shoppe Recumbents - the world's largest source for recumbent information, bicycles, trikes and accessories.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

55x11 said:


> and what if it is 40F at the start of the ride at 70F an hour or two later?


You take off your tights, which you've worn over shorts since you know the temp is going to rise quite a bit, roll them up, and shove them into a jersey pocket. That's what I do, anyway. What do you do with leg warmers (I don't wear them)?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

...I had to buy a size smaller than my shorts....


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

I always figured, and worn them, under my shorts...

Is there a right or wrong way? What about leg warmers (since there's more of them)? Are they like tights and you go over with them? 

Just curious....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bike981 said:


> You take off your tights, which you've worn over shorts since you know the temp is going to rise quite a bit, roll them up, and shove them into a jersey pocket.


mad riding skills. You have them 
(knee warmers can relatively easily be taken off while riding.)


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

Radman64 said:


> It's the arm warmers , always slipping down, i have skinny arms , so i don't wear them.


I had the same difficulty, but just got a pair of Defeet Armskins of which I could endlessly sing praise. They stay up perfectly.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

turbodogs02 said:


> I always figured, and worn them, under my shorts...
> 
> Is there a right or wrong way? What about leg warmers (since there's more of them)? Are they like tights and you go over with them?
> 
> Just curious....


Clarifying: Nothing goes between your chamois and your skin.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Clarifying: Nothing goes between your chamois and your skin.


Clarifying: except chamois cream. And the faint scent/stench of Hollywood.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

LOL. Thanks.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

You need to pull them way up, as far at they can go. Then put your bids on over them. 

If they don't cover you knees enough, get a longer pair.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My craft knee warmer don't slip as long as they're 4inches or so under my bibs. They're snug enough I guess..


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Clarifying: Nothing goes between your chamois and your skin.


That part I knew for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Alter them.*

If they're too loose, get out the sewing machine and make them fit right. And get a tube of silicone sealant and add a couple of beads around the outside of the tops, so they grip on the shorts as well as on your skin.

I don't get why so many cyclists expect to find clothes off the rack that fit them precisely right, and never think of alterations. It's easy to do if you have a sewing machine and minimal skills, and if you don't, any decent tailor can handle it. Leg warmers are about the easiest possible thing to alter. It's a tube with a seam. Take it in and make it fit.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Get knickers. 

If its cold enough for leg warmers, its not going to get hot enough that knickers will be too warm. At least thats my experience.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

stumpbumper said:


> but that doesn't seem to help.


quads


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

When they slip down I just pull them back up, no big deal. On most rides I usualy push them down, usualy on long climbs, when they get too hot.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

jake21 said:


> I have Sugoi warmers with a silicon strip. They stay in place.



^ this and matched with the sugoi rs bib shorts equipped with the same silicone strip on the lower shorts


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've actually never seen or even *heard *of anyone wearing leg warmers over their shorts.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have been seen wearing them like that for after race warm downs, but that's just because it's easier to slide them up over Lycra than sweaty dirty embrocated skin.


----------



## jjj333 (Feb 3, 2012)

Apart from attaching suspenders to it (which don't really look "cool" and your effeminate look might attract the wrong kind of pushbike pushers...), finger-brushed onto its upper inside some silicone glue.
Before doing so, I suggest you pull over the upper part of the knee-warmer onto a piece of gutter tube (cut-off Cola bottle etc. ) so that about 2 inches of the knee warmer's inside is exposed and silicone can be finger-applied. The problem with most flawed knee-warmers is that their silicon strip is too narrow and thus, does not provide enough grip. Making this additional silicone too wide prevents air-flow.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I'm 6' 4" - 170 lbs. I've used Sportful leg warmers, arm warmers, & knee warmers - Size M. They fit me perfectly. no slippage.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I put leg warmers under shorts. Feels weird when I'm still only wearing just leg warmers...


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

I had the same problem until I started wearing them up higher.

It's a bummer because there's a few inches of skin showing between the bottom of the knee warmer and the top of my socks, but oh well, at least they stay up.

I recently noticed actual "leg warmers" available. My knee-warmers I'm talking about are probably 16"-18" long. I noticed leg warmers that appear to be about 24" long. That seems like a good idea so that each one can be way up under your shorts legs and still reach your cold-weather socks.


----------

